# Epsom p600 dtg white ink problem



## seancad (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all I've just purchased an Epsom p600 sure colour dtg. It hasn't been used with white ink before, I've filled the main ink tank and primed the white cartridges but it isn't printing the white.
It prints a very faint white in a big block but not the desired image, I'm using acrorip.
Any help would be hugely appreciated 
Thank you


----------

